# [iTunes] Achats iTunes -



## Defcon (8 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Après une recherche infructueuse par le biais du moteur de recherche du forum, je me décide à poser la question dans l'espoir d'avoir une réponse de l'un des membres du forum :rose:

Après avoir switché très récemment d'un ordinateur portable DELL vers un MacBook je me demandais si il était possible par l'intermédiaire de iTunes de récupérer les albums achetés et que j'ai perdu lors du crash du DD de mon premier portable ?

iTunes conserve-t-il d'une manière quelconque une trace de nos achats et permet de télécharger à nouveau les titres grâce à notre compte mac ?

Techniquement cela est faisable et dispo pour d'autres contenus numériques sur d'autres plate-formes mais iTunes le propose-t-il ?


Merci pour toute réponse, que vous pourriez m'apporter, j'espère récupérer mes sioux


----------



## tantoillane (8 Août 2008)

iTunes conserve une trace, oui. La preuve, si tu essaie d'acheter une musique que tu as déjà acheter, il va te proposer soit de la racheter, soit de la re-télécharger, maintenant, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de tout re-télécharger en bloc, je ne sais pas :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Defcon (8 Août 2008)

Excellente nouvelle ! :bebe:

Donc par contre si j'ai bien suivi, il faudrait que je me souvienne de tous mes morceaux/albums achetés sur iTunes pour relancer une procédure de re-téléchargement ? C'est pas gagné :mouais:

En tous les cas, merci beaucoup pour cette première réponse je suis rassuré :love:


----------



## tantoillane (8 Août 2008)

Fait un petit test quand même, car j'ai déjà re-téléchargé sur le même ordi, mais pas sur un autre ......


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)

Defcon a dit:


> Excellente nouvelle ! :bebe:
> 
> Donc par contre si j'ai bien suivi, il faudrait que je me souvienne de tous mes morceaux/albums achetés sur iTunes pour relancer une procédure de re-téléchargement ? C'est pas gagné :mouais:
> 
> En tous les cas, merci beaucoup pour cette première réponse je suis rassuré :love:



Pas nécessairement. 
Il me semble que sur ton compte iTunes, tu peux voir tout ce que tu as téléchargé précédemment.


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2008)

Tu vas sur le store via iTunes, tu cliques sur ton Compte, puis historique d'achat


----------



## tantoillane (8 Août 2008)

En voilà quelques uns pour m'aider, moi je me suis créé un compte iTmS en me disant, je pourrais télécharger chaque semaine un morceau gratuit, et je pourrais avoir les illustrations d'album, mais je craque de temps à autre pour un petit morceau sympa (trop fort le marketing  :rateau: )


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2008)

iTunes permet en effet de visualiser son historique d'achat, mais en aucun cas de retélécharger une musique déjà téléchargée.

Il fallait faire une sauvegarde, ce qui est logique.


----------



## Defcon (9 Août 2008)

gwen a dit:


> iTunes permet en effet de visualiser son historique d'achat, mais en aucun cas de retélécharger une musique déjà téléchargée.
> 
> Il fallait faire une sauvegarde, ce qui est logique.




Salut 

Je n'ai toujours pas eu l'occasion de tester les méthodes données par les membres du forum et je ne serai en mesure de le faire que ce soir.

Par contre ton message a de quoi me faire sourire (/jaune). Concernant la logique de sauvegarder un contenu numérique préalablement *acheté* tu me permettra de douter.
L'écrasante majorité des distributeurs de contenus numériques permettent aujourd'hui d'avoir accès à un soft précédemment acheté à condition d'avoir une licence valide.

J'espère sincèrement qu'iTunes le permet d'une façon ou d'une autre, auquel cas je me rendrai de nouveau vers les bons vieux CD


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2008)

Non, que ce soit sous forme de CD ou sous forme numérique, tu n'es pas toujours en mesure de retélécharger ce que tu as acheté.

Bien sûr, certains éditeurs de logiciel le permettent, mais la plupart des gros ne l'autorisent pas. Tu as téléchargé, a toi de sauvegarder.

Sous certaines conditions, iTunes te permet de retélécharger un morceau, mais il faut les contacter et argumenter.

Tente ta chance.


----------



## jeremy1991 (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème avec iTunes, il y a longtemps, j'ai acheté de la musique, que j'aimais bien sur l'iTunes Store, au moyen de ma carte de crédit.

Et cette musique, j'aimerai bien la retelechargé, car je ne l'ai plus sur mon mac.

Je sais que pour les jeux iPhone/iPad, on peut retelecharger les jeux, que l'on a acheté, mais je suis ne suis pas arrivé à le faire avec la musique que j'ai achetée.

Merci


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2010)

Pour la musique, cela n'est pas possible, il faut la racheter.

Tente d'écrire à Apple, peut être qu'ils accepteront de te laisser retélécharger ce morceau.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2010)

Apple nous en prévient clairement = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1469?viewlocale=fr_FR
et même ironiquement = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1408?viewlocale=fr_FR


En 2007, Apple acceptait encore que l'on puisse télécharger UNE nouvelle fois ses achats encore disponibles, 
mais le lien n'existe plus en 2010
= il faut maintenant sauvegarder ses achats avant de les perdre&#8230;


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2010)

Oui mais écrire a Apple et demander une exception est largement possible et souvent accepté la première fois.

Par contre, certains morceaux ne seront peut être plus dispo sur iTunes et donc totalement perdu pour le coup.


----------

